# 980 Ti vs the upcoming 1080



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 24, 2016)

Hey guys,

Will the upcoming 1080 be faster than the 980 Ti? According to the info leaked till now, it seems that 1080 will be faster than 980 but slower than 980 Ti. What do you think guys? I am asking since I have ordered a 980 Ti and reconsidering my decision.


----------



## anaklusmos (Apr 26, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Will the upcoming 1080 be faster than the 980 Ti? According to the info leaked till now, it seems that 1080 will be faster than 980 but slower than 980 Ti. What do you think guys? I am asking since I have ordered a 980 Ti and reconsidering my decision.



There is no confirmation till now, as there is no official word from Nvidia, and its better not to base a purchase based on speculation.
If you can wait, i would definitely recommend waiting for Pascal. If not for the new GPU, price drops in current ones itself.


----------



## HE-MAN (Apr 26, 2016)

Cancel that 980ti and wait for pascal hbm. Buying 980ti so late isn't vice since we pay a lot more compared to others in our country


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 26, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> There is no confirmation till now, as there is no official word from Nvidia, and its better not to base a purchase based on speculation.
> If you can wait, i would definitely recommend waiting for Pascal. If not for the new GPU, price drops in current ones itself.





HE-MAN said:


> Cancel that 980ti and wait for pascal hbm. Buying 980ti so late isn't vice since we pay a lot more compared to others in our country



Thanks for your suggestion. I have already built my new system and GPU is only missing. I tried to wait but couldn't wait. Price cuts in India are never on the same time. Mods: please close this thread.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 26, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. I have already built my new system and GPU is only missing. I tried to wait but couldn't wait. Price cuts in India are never on the same time. Mods: please close this thread.



What is the config for your new system? How much did it cost overall.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 26, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> What is the config for your new system? How much did it cost overall.



I am going to post a thread here with the pics and specs soon. Please wait for it.


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 26, 2016)

Well if you can't wait, then this thread is pointless now. Might as well close it.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 26, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Well if you can't wait, then this thread is pointless now. Might as well close it.



Yes. Mods, please close this thread.


----------



## shubham412302 (Apr 28, 2016)

next series will take atleast august to hit india and 1080 will cost 60k+. there will be no hbm


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 29, 2016)

shubham412302 said:


> next series will take atleast august to hit india and 1080 will cost 60k+. there will be no hbm



1080 will be replacing 980. So, no way it could be priced that high. We are not sure about the actual performance yet. If the architecture is much faster than the current gen then it won't matter which memory it uses. Anyways, I have got a 980 Ti. You can see my new setup in my other thread.


----------

